# Spoke to a Lawyer



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I spoke with an attorney. It went alright, I managed to not cry a whole lot until I at least left the poor woman's office. She did tell me however, that the most likely reason my H isn't filing is financial. If we file then Back ordered child support comes into play. Although i never ask for child support and have told him on more than one occasion that I would NEVER make him pay back ordered child support, I do believe this is the real reason he hasn't filed. I texted him about this and told him that I would wait closer to the year separation mark to file so that this would not weigh on his mind. I don't believe anymore that there is hope for reconcile. The only thing I can do now is continue the 180 (for me), attempt to put my life back together, and put it in the hands of fate.


----------

